# Позвонковая грыжа L5-S1 10 см. Чудесное исцеление



## Куцанов Владимир (28 Май 2012)

Сразу поправлюсь, это не совсем чудесное исцеление. Скорее хочу поделится фактом, который имеет место в моей жизни. А чудо это или исцелеие, предлагаю решить вам, читатели. Лично я для себя сделал следующий вывод - мы все в матрице, и, блин, у кого то есть ключи.
Но по порядку.
ПРЕДЫСТОРИЯ (чтобы было понятно, что все серьезно)
Вообще остеохандрос время от времени меня беспокоил и раньше
Но той осенью прихватило так, что пришлось лечь в больницу.
Там минимально боль сняли, но до клнца она не ушла. Прописали худеть, носить пояс, лечить почки (в последствии почки не подтвердились).
С тех пор я уже не знал дня стобы спина не болела, сильнее или слабее, но болела. Без пояса ходить было сложно. Думал, как впрочем и доктор сказал, это связано с лишним весом.
ГЛАВА 1 - РЕЦИДИВ
С середины апреля началось обострение.
Постепено здоровье ухудшалось.
1 мая неудачно встал, да так неудачно, что сразу лег
Доехали до больницы, сделали МРТ. Результат - l5-s1, грыжа 10 мм
2 мая ложат в больницу (неврология, номер 34, Новосибирск). Становится заметно хуже.
Я и раньше сомневался в действенности нашей медицины, но здесь.
Они открыли универсальную таблетку. Все больным, ну или тех с кем я лежал, прописывали одни и теже таблетки, не зависимо чем человек болеет (там разные лежали)
Доктор - самодур, скорее всего был троешником, могу написать много, но это другая история.
Как итог к 5 мая я уже с большим трудом передвигался. Только поймите меня правильно, я не обвиняю докторов, это лишь констатация факта, что болезнь прогрессировала.
5 мая меня осматривал очень известный нейрохирург, результат, операция, назначена на 15 мая. Боже если бы тогда он сказал что операцию можно сделать прямо сейчас, я бы безоговорочно согласился. Спина болела так, будто огромный кол в жопу засунули и до половины спины протолкнули. Боль не проходила ни в каких позах. Не то что сидеть, а и лежать было больно.
ГЛАВА 2 - ЗНАКОМСТВО С ВОЛШЕБНИКОМ
Я не знаю как называть этого человека, поэтому, первое что в голову пришло, Волшебник
Еще в январе водили к нему ребенка (узнали через знакомых) с пуповой грыжей(точно не знаю как она называется, но, думаю вы понимаете). Тоже уже собирали бумажки на операцию. Но... 5 его сеансов решили проблему без хирургов.
ГЛАВА 3 - ПАРАЛЕЛЬНОЕ ЛЕЧЕНИЕ
Звоню волшебнику, рассказываю ситуацию. Со слов докторов говорю, что грыжа большая, надо оперировать. Ответ волшебника был прост - раз уж попал, пусть пролечат, но на операцию не соглашайся, как выпишут, едь ко мне я вылечу - 100%, и не такие лечил, максимальная была 20мм!
Так как ждать уже не мог (см выше) после некоторых уговоров он согласился приехать в больницу (отказывался по причине плохой энергетики)
ГЛАВА 4 - ОТКЛЮЧИТЕ МОЗГ, РАЗУМ НЕ ПОЙМЕТ
15 минут до прихода волшебника. Прошу мужиков довести до туалета. Так как малоли что будет после сеанса (я предполагал что он мануалист), может и в туалет потом не смогу сходить. Впрочем у меня это не очень получилось, левая нога практически не двигалась, сильная боль чередовалась с очень сильной. Вот мое состояние.
1 минута до начала сеанса. Мужичек лет 50.
Корчась от боли спрашиваю, на сколько сиьлно будет больно?
- больно не будет, ложись на живот.
Лег на живот.
0 - начало. Просто ложит руку на пояницу.
1 минута сеанса. Ужасные боли ушли, ВСЕ, абсолютно.
Начинает делать массаж, жду когда будет больно. Периодически спрашиваю, вернее уже не спрашиваю, а прошу в момент когда будет больно, чтобы предупредил. В ответ, улыбается, больно больше не будет.
2 минута сеанса. Интересное ощущение. Чувствую как сильно он давит на позвоночник. Реально сильно и с разных сторон (было даже ощущение что пальцами достает до позвонков со стороны живота. Но при этом никакой боли, абсолютно никакой, даже чуточку, даже какой-нибудь тупой, небольшой боли. Все спокойно, временами чувствовались токи по здоровой ноги.
3-4 минуты с начала встречи
- все, закончили, теперь вставай.
- как? Я не смогу.
- сможешь. Вставай.
Я начинаю вставать. Ничего не болит, абсолютно ничего не болит. Сажусь. Удивительное состояние, когда ты точно знаешь что это не возможно но это с тобой случается! Я знал что он поможет, но чтобы на столько эффективно. Это был шок!
5 минут с начала встречи. Бегаю по больничному коридору пытаясь понять в какой момент будет больно. Безуспешно!
После еще было 4 сеанса.
Сказал что 40 дней организм еще будет лечится и нужно быть осторожным.
Работа сидячая, но пытаюсь по возможности двигаться. Все собираюсь начать делать лечебную физкультуру, завтра точно начну.
Сказать что абсолютно выличился, не могу, временами покалывает. Но Факт, начиная с той осени мне не было так хорошо! За что ему спасибо! В конце июня сделаю МРТ. Отпишу если не забуду
----
Как резюме. Попробуйте начать лечить грыжу у вот таких волшебников. Это реально работает. И, из моего опыта, работает гораздо эффективнее современной медицины.


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (28 Май 2012)

В догонку, те кто в Новосибирске, не ложитесь в нейрохирургию, в 34. Недоврачи Реально могут инвалидами сделать. Как их там еще не засудили, не знаю.
Все больше не ругаюсь
Кстати, это тоже важно, в основном все наши болезни от нервов, оградите себя от отрицательных обстоятельств, будьте добрее и терпимее к миру и мир сам позаботится и излечит вас! И в это не надо верить, просто проверьте, а вдруг это так!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2012)

Если болезни от нервов, то вы правы, помогает.
Чудо-то, где?


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (29 Май 2012)

Ну если Вы считаете, что вылечить грыжу простым прикосновением руки - есть обыденность, спорить не буду.


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (29 Май 2012)

Не слушайте врачей. Медицина - это бизнес. Меня они чуть не угробили.


----------



## pu6istaya (29 Май 2012)

хм... а как быть тем, кто не в новосибирске?


----------



## Елена Чикова (29 Май 2012)

Эх, я бы с удовольствием полечилась бы у такого волшебника, только где ж его взять? Может выпишите своего в Москву на недельку - другую, мы вернем его в целости и сохранности)))
А, кстати, вопрос, повторно МРТ делали? Очень интересует состояние Вашего L5-S1


----------



## Ольга . (29 Май 2012)

Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> Не могу понять, почему модераторы перенесли мою тему куда-то на галерку.


Владимир, это не галерка, а раздел "Делимся опытом, мнениями и советами", который специально создан для того, чтобы пользователи могли в нем обсудить различные методы лечения (пусть и нетрадиционные) и поделиться личным опытом.
Профильные же разделы существуют  для предоставления возможности форумчанам получить консультацию  не таких же, как и они сами пользователей, а *врачей*  и профессиональных медиков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2012)

Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> Ну если Вы считаете, что вылечить грыжу простым прикосновением руки - есть обыденность, спорить не буду.


 У меня отец, мальчик или девочка будет, без УЗИ указывает.
 Обыденность дело это когда все понятно и просто.
А когда непонятно надо разбираться.
Вы разобрались, или просто верите?


----------



## натаха (30 Май 2012)

Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> ----
> Как резюме. Попробуйте начать лечить грыжу у вот таких волшебников. Это реально работает. И, из моего опыта, работает гораздо эффективнее современной медицины.


Самое обидное, что такие волшебники, почему-то одним помогают, а вот как мне нет. Я тоже ездила к одному местному волшебнику всех за 3 сеанса (по его словам ставил) Я упорно посетила его 5 раз. результата не было. Коллега по работе заболел(секвестрированная грыжа 2 см)  на месяц позже меня спросил его координаты и поехал, ему за два сеанса реально стало лучше и через месяц он вышел на работу (В отличие от меня) . Но я это еще списываю на то, что он мужчина и спортсмен.Возможно у него мышечный корсет лучше развит. А у меня вот уже 6 месяцев это все продолжается. Неделю без ксефокама и уже эйфория по этому поводу (даже страшно)


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (30 Май 2012)

-- А, кстати, вопрос, повторно МРТ делали? Очень интересует состояние Вашего L5-S1
Буду делать в конце июня (так сказать чтобы наверняка знать)
-- Вы разобрались, или просто верите?
В чем разбираться??? Я факт описал. Человек за пять минут прставил на ноги, когда все доктора в один голос, сложный случай, легче не будет, нужна операция


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (30 Май 2012)

-- Самое обидное, что такие волшебники, почему-то одним помогают, а вот как мне ....
Быть может они не лечат, а включают определнные механизмы в организме, а организм сам уже себя лечит, получше всяких докторов. Где то читал, раньше, еще до христианства люди обладали знаниями, которые позволяли много чего, в том числе и самоисцеление.
Почитайте Трансерфинг. Штука реально работает в быту. Думаю и с исцелением тоже сработает. 
Тут дело даже не в вере, что Вам поможет целитель. Вера, с точки зрения трансерфинга, штука бесполезная. Другое дело - Знание. Просто люди которые знали что он поможет и приняли этот факт получили то что заказывали. 
Через месяц вышел на работу!!! Это не показатель. Думаю на таблетках тоже можно такой эффект получить.
5 минут!!! 5 минут! Из полуразвалины с прогнозом на инвалидность я превратился в нормального человека. Я не буду утверждать что полностью излечился, сам понимаю что это невозможно, хотя опять же реальность мне показывает, что день от дня чувствую лучше. Подождем конца июня
Кстати у меня тоже 6 месяцев болей и ограничений (иногда на третий этаж проблематично было зайти).
И еще раз - 5 минут! Сейчас каждый день приносит радость что могу шагать не прихрамывая на левую ногу, и могу гнуться без болей (правда аккуратно и плавно- все равно страшновато)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2012)

Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> -- А, кстати, вопрос, повторно МРТ делали? Очень интересует состояние Вашего L5-S1
> Буду делать в конце июня (так сказать чтобы наверняка знать)
> -- Вы разобрались, или просто верите?
> В чем разбираться??? Я факт описал. Человек за пять минут прставил на ноги, когда все доктора в один голос, сложный случай, легче не будет, нужна операция


 
Поймите очень важную вещь.
Важен ПРОЦЕНТ.
Вот если я уберу из лечения своих пациентов физиотерапию, блокады, медикаменты и проч, и прочее и буду просто делать всем мануальную терапию (на пациента 3-5 минут), то эффективность (процент) будет 60-70, и поверьте будут говорить о чуде большинство, но важно СКОЛЬКО.
И вот рост этого СКОЛЬКО ПРОЦЕНТОВ, заставляет делать больше чем просто класть руки. Ради оставшихся 30% приходиться наращивать объем воздействий.
Как только появляется чудо-целитель почему-то на вопрос какова ваша эффективность лечения нет ответа, есть сразу перевод на другое:
-вот я вылечил знаменитого артиста
-вот я вылечил такую грыжу
-и т.д.
Как-то мне неповезло, чудес не видел.
Вот как под гипнозом кривые от боли одни выпрямлялись и ходили прямо, а другие не выпрямлялись и пусть боли не чувствовали, но ходили кривыми.
Отсюда делаю вывод, что психотерапия может быть мощным фактором воздействия, но не для всех людей и не для всех грыж.


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (31 Май 2012)

//// на вопрос какова ваша эффективность лечения нет ответа
Почему же нет. Волшебник еще в первом телефонном разговоре сказал - 100%
не ищите вы пятен на солнце.
Я тут немного поинтересовался. Оказывается так много людей имеют или имели подобные проблемы.
Так вот из моего небольшого исследования, лзично я вынес следующее. Позвонковая грыжа лечится/блокируется народными целителями ничуть не хуже и не менее эффективнее чем нашими докторами, если не эффективнее (тому пример я)
И прижде чем топать на ием к нейрохирургу, надо обратится ну хотя бы к 3-5 бабушкам (учитывая, что не все эффективны, как впрочем и с горе-врачами самодурами, наподобие того, из 34)
Хуже не будет, а вот выздоровить можно реально!
Про чудо. Вы и не всретите чудо. Вернее быть может Вы его каждый день встречаете, но не прнимаете к себе. Оно ипонятно, так и работы можно лишится
Психология здесь вообще непричем. Да, я человек эмоциональный, восприимчивый, но прочитайте внимательнее первый пост. Я знал что поможет. Но чтобы на столько!!! Даже я психологически не был готов принять тот факт, что за 5 минут уйдут те боли, которые мучали больше полгода.
Про гипноз. Что за вздор. Вы же доктор, должны понимать, что здесь и близко не пахнет гипнозом. Он что, руками позвоночник мне гипнотизировал?
Кстати еще интершесный факт. В палате было 6 человек(со мной) всем пяти поставил диагноз, который совпадал в врачебным, одному поставил диагноз, не знаю правильный или нет, доктора не могли поставить. Это он всю палату загипнотизировал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2012)

Да не о вас разговор уже.
Вам лично помогло и хорошо, вашим знакомым помогло и хорошо, подождем статистически значимых цифр. Вот 100 знакомых съездят и определимся с процентом эффективности, кстати самым эффективным местом лечения боли является поликлиника, именно там вылечивают за две недели 90 процентов острой боли в спине.

Работая с китайцами, еще в первые дни восхищения от них, спрашиваю:
- а какие точки вы берете при. Инфаркте миокарда?
- при инфаркте мы вызываем вертолет и отправляет в больницу
Вертолет потому как эти китайцы были с горной части Китая.
Поймите проблема не в том чтобы вылечить вас, а в том чтобы помогать системно большинству.
Работая начальником отделения традиционной терапии и имея кабинет биолокации в подчинении я общался с несколькими десятками целителей и везде за основу берется психотерапия. Грубая, народная что ли, но психотерапия.
И это надо и это имеет место быть если помогает, и чем больше этого опыта у целителя тем более правильный отбор пациентов для первичного воздействия, тем больший процент эффективности.
Поэтому переверните факт, говорите о том, что именно этот целитель умеет отобрать ту категорию пациентов которым его психотерапия оказывается эффективной. И в этом его преимущество.
А чудес вокруг действительно много!
Только большинство чудес ( радуга, северное сияние и тд) имеет объяснение научное, а оно, почему- то не такое красивое как это чудо!


----------



## Wikki5 (1 Июн 2012)

Уважаемый Владимир, не могли бы приоткрыть тайну и назвать имя вашего спасителя. У меня был опыт с мануальным терапевтом из Новосибирска. Он уверял меня что станет легче после 5 сеанса. А на самом деле становилась все хуже и хуже. И к сожалению, только на 8 сеансе , терпев адскую боль от его врачеваний, я задумалась а надо ли мне это? В итоге : если до прихода к нему я худо-бедно перемешалась хотя бы до поликлиники , магазина и обратно. Теперь я с трудом перемещаюсь в пределах дома. Мне реально страшно.  Что я сглупила обратившись к нему. Хотя ,так же основываясь на "сарафанное радио", возлагала на этого доктора большие надежды.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2012)

Опять вопрос не в тему. Мануальной терапевт - врач, а целитель - нет.
Врач мог не оценить правильно ситуацию, мог неправильно составить план лечит, ваша болезнь могла нарастать несмотря на лечение и старания врача. Да и медицина далеко  не всесильна. 
Но поверьте процент помощи у врача больше чем у целителя.


----------



## МарияЛ (2 Июн 2012)

Все же факт целительства существует, но настоящие из них только 0,000000000000001 % из всех себя называемые целителями. Кто верит - пусть пробует. Чудо, если МРТ покажет - нет грыжи. Наверно Владимиру повезло. Главное - "надолго и счастливо".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> Главное - "надолго и счастливо".


Вот тут более чем согласен.


----------



## Sacha05 (7 Авг 2012)

Владимир, очень интересен результат МРТ ?......


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (20 Сен 2012)

Недавно сделал МРТ
8 мм (было 10)
Спина не болит, быть может иногда слегка
Веду обычный образ жизни, вернее необычный, рабрта сидячая, 10-12 часов в день
Вообщем я очень доволен
Уверен что через пару лет все пройдет


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опять вопрос не в тему. Мануальной терапевт - врач, а целитель - нет.
> Врач мог не оценить правильно ситуацию, мог неправильно составить план лечит, ваша болезнь могла нарастать несмотря на лечение и старания врача. Да и медицина далеко  не всесильна.
> Но поверьте процент помощи у врача больше чем у целителя.


Вообще не согласен
Из моих знакомых, нет ни одного положительного результата от лечения врачами
Так что это кому как.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2012)

Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> Вообще не согласен
> Из моих знакомых, нет ни одного положительного результата от лечения врачами
> Так что это кому как


Так зачем вы здесь?
Тут все врачи.
Тут важно вас не разочаровать. Вам помогает и хорошо, важно что хорошо для вас!

Кстати, моя грыжа (первая) с 12 мм, сейчас 4 мм.
Уменьшение грыжи, это НОРМА.


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (21 Сен 2012)

Конкретно здесь
для того чтобы донести до людей свои идеи, как мне кажется правильные
1. чтобы люди не думали, что доктора - это панацея от всех их бед
2. Народные целители справляются с этой проблемой не хуже профессиональных докторов
--
ну примерно так


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Сен 2012)

Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> Конкретно здесь
> для того чтобы донести до людей свои идеи, как мне кажется правильные
> 1. чтобы люди не думали, что доктора - это панацея от всех их бед
> 2. Народные целители справляются с этой проблемой не хуже профессиональных докторов
> ...


так об этом не знает только ленивый))). Это очевидно и никакой тайны здесь нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2012)

Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> Конкретно здесь
> для того чтобы донести до людей свои идеи, как мне кажется правильные
> 1. чтобы люди не думали, что доктора - это панацея от всех их бед
> 2. Народные целители справляются с этой проблемой не хуже профессиональных докторов
> ...


 
Вот и хорошо. Места под солнцем все хватает.
Панацеи вообще нет, как и счастья, любви, дружбы и удовольствия.
Кстати, как только плохо будет, не забудьте позвонить врачу.


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (14 Фев 2013)

По поводу любви, счастья, дружбы и удовольствия!
ОНИ ВСЕ ЕСТЬ!!! ЭТО Я ВАМ ТОЧНО ГОВОРЮ!!!
Плохо больше не будет! Этого нет даже в моих планах.
Я сейчас работаю на себя, хотя подумываю снова вернуться в коллектив, если залпатят хорошие деньги!
Все что я хотел, я получил! Без ограничений! Все что могу взять - взял! Мир прекрасен!
еще раз
ЛЮБОВЬ, СЧАСТЬЕ, ДРУЖБА, УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ ЕСТЬ!!!
Более того мы пришли в этот мир как раз для того, чтобы познавать ти вещи, и многие другие интересности!


----------



## tortoise (15 Фев 2013)

Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> вернее необычный, рабрта сидячая, 10-12 часов в день


а вот это зря............


Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> Все что я хотел, я получил! Без ограничений! Все что могу взять - взял! Мир прекрасен!


это правильно ,
но немного физической активности, улучшит настроение и состояние мышц


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (20 Ноя 2015)

3 года прошло
полет нормальный!
Всем любви и счастья!


----------



## Annapa (21 Ноя 2015)

3 раза перечитала, кошмар какой -то. Особенно советы -сходить к 2-3 бабкам сначала. Вы бы еще капустный лист в полнолуние на кладбище посоветовали приложить. Так тут ваших советов начитаются, будут терпеть, пока писаться в штаны не начнут. Охренеть просто! Волшебник! 
А был ли мальчик? Т.е грыжа. Никто снимков не видел так то...


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (7 Дек 2015)

Annapa написал(а):


> 3 раза перечитала, кошмар какой -то. Особенно советы -сходить к 2-3 бабкам сначала. Вы бы еще капустный лист в полнолуние на кладбище посоветовали приложить. Так тут ваших советов начитаются, будут терпеть, пока писаться в штаны не начнут. Охренеть просто! Волшебник!
> А был ли мальчик? Т.е грыжа. Никто снимков не видел так то...


По факту кучу народу знаю, кого доктора инвалидами сделали (кто стал "писаться" как раз после лечения)! Имел опыт работы, да и сейчас скоро будет проект, тесно связанный с медициной. Наобщался с докторским сообществом. Человек для доктора - кусок мяса с костями и потрохами. Отношение примерно такое же как у механика к автомобилю на СТО. Со всеми вытекающими. Чинят и там и там на авось! Сейчас работает и ладно, что будет через месяц - пофиг всем! Нормального доктора - тоже очень сложно найти! Хотя, бесспорно есть профи, и я снимаю перед ними шляпу!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2015)

Даже Ваш здоровый позвоночник, не дает права так разговаривать, тем более с девушкой.
Или лечили не только спину?


----------



## Александр Громов (21 Янв 2016)

Мне бы вот протрузию и экструзию вылечить. Мне неврологи сказали, что даже протрузии не вылечиваются, а тут грыжи. А есть ли способы и специалисты не в Новосибирске, а в екатеринбурге, например?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2016)

Протрузии  лечить не надо, они не болят!


----------



## Александр Громов (23 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Протрузии  лечить не надо, они не болят!


А экструзии похуже. Тоже не болят?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2016)

Могут, а как выглядят?


----------



## Александр Громов (23 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Могут, а как выглядят?



Болеть могут. А лечить надо?
*Экструзия L5-S1 в*ыглядит не знаю как описать, левосторонняя, парацентральная, 6мм, там еще непонятные слова есть  - в теме 
*https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24892/ *есть снимок МРТ и его расшифровка. Мне уже страшно, может ваш оптимистический прогноз по моим болячкам как раз из-за того, что вы не обратили внимание на  это?

Как раз у меня где-то в районе моих протрузии и экструзии и копчика неприятные ощущения, но не стреляющие точно, а скорее что-то между нытиём и чувством как после удара по копчику. Кстати, копчиком стукался легонько летом 2015 (легонько осел на камень, когда потерял равновесие с рюкзаком на ходу).
*
*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2016)

Это Вы про себя.
У Вас экструзия,  она же грыжа, она же проляпс. Но и она ни на что не давит. А вот суставы болеть могут.


----------



## Александр Громов (24 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это Вы про себя.
> У Вас экструзия,  она же грыжа, она же проляпс. Но и она ни на что не давит. А вот суставы болеть могут.


А надо экструзию лечить? И как?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2016)

Если давит и нарастает проблема, то оперировать.
Если раздражает и вызывает асептическое воспаление:
- противовоспалительное лечение  - от таблеток до физиотерапии
- ограничение подвижности в месте поражения - от правильного поведения до мануальной терапии (не там где проблема).
- стимуляция на "рассасывание" - от рефлекторного расширения сосудов в этой зоне (рефлекторно значит что, что-нибудь делаем где-нибудь, а от этого в проблемном месте сосуды расширяются) и до прямого воздействия на это место (УВТ).


----------



## Александр Громов (24 Янв 2016)

И с экструзией походы можно всетаки или с протрузией можно, а с экструзией уже нет?

А мне так и непонятно. Вроде бы не нарастает. У меня спадает обострение остеохондроза (в основном смотрю по верху спины - он больше не болит). Низ? Не стреляет, но ощущение, будто ударился копчиком, даже почти без ноющей боли. Хотя день ото дня по-разному - сижу на стуле за компом весь день, и при шевелении через день ноет очень неприятно. Сложновато описать. Вот сейчас пошевелился - отдает нытьём в верхнюю половину левой ягодицы. Бывает, что в левой стороне паха ноющее ощущение. Бывает при ходьбе и беге резко ноет в районе верха левого бедра (или квадрицепса, или приводящей).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2016)

То есть гипотетически у Вас - миозит, миофасциальный синдром, кокцигодиния, спондилоартроз. 
Все это может быть как самостоятельными заболеваниями, так и последствиями остеохондроза позвоночника.


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (27 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поймите очень важную вещь.
> Важен ПРОЦЕНТ.
> Вот если я уберу из лечения своих пациентов физиотерапию, блокады, медикаменты и проч, и прочее и буду просто делать всем мануальную терапию (на пациента 3-5 минут), то эффективность (процент) будет 60-70, и поверьте будут говорить о чуде большинство, но важно СКОЛЬКО.


По проблемам с позвоночником набралась некоторая статистика.
Из 5 людей, которые я волею судеб привел к нему за предыдущие года - 5 вылечилось!
Я сейчас в теннис большой играю, поверьте на спинку нагрузка там не хилая!!!
Но признать надо, конечно, когда тренируюсь, спина дает о себе знать, но все это терпимо!!!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опять вопрос не в тему. Мануальной терапевт - врач, а целитель - нет.
> Врач мог не оценить правильно ситуацию, мог неправильно составить план лечит, ваша болезнь могла нарастать несмотря на лечение и старания врача. Да и медицина далеко  не всесильна.
> Но поверьте процент помощи у врача больше чем у целителя.


Из моих знакомых двое легли под нож. У обоих в течении  первого же года - рецидив.
Так что согласен, медицина не всесильна! Более того, она в России не профессиональна!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2016)

Вот и хорошо!
Главное чтобы не болело!

Встречаются два пациента с грыжами дисков.
Год прошёл. Оба хорошо себя чувствуют.
- Вы как выздоровели?
- Операцию сделал, по быстренькому, и через месяц на работу. А Вы?
- А я сам выздоравливал, целый год старался, и тоже на работу! Но зато по дороге столько хороших людей встретил!



Это анекдот. А есть и по жизни.
С год назад мне пациент звонит:
- Доктор это Ваш пациент, Сидоров. Помните меня с грыжей, мы с вами острую боль убрали, а потом я два года на лечение пчёлами ездил. Сегодня на МРТ- грыжа 4 мм. Я теперь сам лечу, улик купил. Посылайте ко мне.
- Хорошо, буду, а какая цена? 
Вообщем цена 3500 рублей, выше чем у меня в клинике, за два часа комплексного лечения с лекарствами и блокадами.
Спрашиваю, а вы хоть оформились как целитель, разрешение получили, налоги какие- платите?
- Нет, но у меня жена научилась уколы колоть и если очень больно, то в первые дни она колет Вольтарен, и между сеансами пациент лежит на апликаторе Кузнецова.

Что тут скажешь?
Ничего.
Я рад за Ваших знакомых.


----------



## Vadim1977 (25 Ноя 2016)

Прочитал тоже хотел поделится. Спина мучает уже почти 20 лет, утром без зарядки встать не могу, только сползаю с кровати, полтора года назад был первый приступ - прострелило в левую ногу до самых пальцев ужастной болью , упал , еле дошел домой, позже сделал МРТ - грыжа L5-S1 - 9 мм + протрузии еще какие-то , в общем на обезбаливающих две недели дома, прошло пол-года и второй приступ - опять леая нога но все гораздо хуже - на скоро увезли в хирургию , сделали блокаду в позвоночник, мрт и рентген, на каталке возили везде, - короче вердикт - операция с внедрением болтов и гаек и т.д. Я отказался - в итоге две недели в больнице на капельицах, физиотерапия и т.д. - из больницы на каталке в такси и домой. Затем пол-года бассейн, ходил расхаживался - утром-вечером зарядка - в общем пол-года мучался с ногой - онемение прошло месяцев через 8 после больницы. опять же все очень строго с зарякой - утром не могу встать с кровати и т.д.

и вот в этом году месяц назад новый приступ - упал, валялся прямо в офисе - увезли домой. в больницу ехать - это операция, у меня есть знакомый масажист из детской поликлинике, я к нему раньше ходил (пока он не знал что у меня грыжа), но как только показал ему снимок и результат МРТ он от меня отказался, сказал что только хуже может сделать, но позвонив ему в этот раз, он посоветовал одного своего знакомого мануальщика.

я поехал на след утро - в 6-00 там уже была живая очередь, отсидев три часа и зашев к нему я описал причину визита, взял с собой снимки и т.д.
он сказал - ложись, я спросил - на ногах выйду от тебя? ответил - что к нему в восновном заносят, но от него всегда выходят сами. в итоге сеанс был ну максмум 30-40 секунд - жесткие действия с позвоночником, ногой и что-то по ягодницам. затем сказал вставай, и свободен. Будешь здоров
и вот месяц я просто самый счастливый человек.

так что не всегда операция это панацея.


----------



## Ami (28 Дек 2016)

Куцанов Владимир написал(а):


> По проблемам с позвоночником набралась некоторая статистика.
> Из 5 людей, которые я волею судеб привел к нему за предыдущие года - 5 вылечилось!
> Я сейчас в теннис большой играю, поверьте на спинку нагрузка там не хилая!!!
> Но признать надо, конечно, когда тренируюсь, спина дает о себе знать, но все это терпимо!!!
> ...




Вы бы уже дали координаты Вашего волшебника, помогли людям тоже поверить в чудо))


----------



## Куцанов Владимир (12 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Даже Ваш здоровый позвоночник, не дает права так разговаривать, тем более с девушкой.
> Или лечили не только спину?


Это к чему? вообще не в тему


Ami написал(а):


> Вы бы уже дали координаты Вашего волшебника, помогли людям тоже поверить в чудо))


Своим знакомым всем советую. Уже нескольким помог, с разными болячками


----------

